# Newbie here . . . do tell me off if I'm out of line - catapult for mink.



## mrcharly (Mar 24, 2015)

I have a problem with mink getting aboard boats. Wrecked the interior of one boat (trapped that one), now on another boat (trapped that one).

the problem with trapping (I have an approved live catch trap) is twofold. One is that the boats are 20-30min drive away and the other is killing the trapped animal. I don't have and can't get a firearm (Mrs won't have one around).

It's not uncommon for me to get within 10ft of these animals - they are stationary watching me, very curious animals, mink.

I've checked out legality and a catapult is ok in this country. Just needs to be powerful enough.

I have woodworking skills and a garage where I can practise to get my accuracy up to scratch.

If I had a catapult to hand when visting the boat moorings, I'd be able to take a shot at mink that I see, rather than have to set a trap and visit frequently to check the trap.

Right - the question is about advise. Power of catapult, type of ammo etc. How to check whether the catapult is putting out enough power.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

I think a break barrel pellet rifle would be a second choice to firearms, especially if your just looking for a solution to your problem and not really in it for slingshots. Easier to be accurate and be sure of a clean kill if you dont want to put in all the necessary time it takes for slingshots.

Just my opinion.


----------



## mrcharly (Mar 24, 2015)

I should have been a bit clearer; neither a firearm nor an air rifle would be accepted in my household. It is daft but that's what it is.

I can put in the time to make a slingshot and the time to practise - that would be accepted as my chill out time.


----------



## mrcharly (Mar 24, 2015)

Hmm - I've done some reading through the forum, I think your racoons are similar size and toughness to a mink.

This thread has some useful info: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41014-figuring-out-energy/

So I'd need theraband gold and that thread mentions double 28mm tapering to 22mm. So is that two strips of theraband on each side, tapering from 28mm at the fork to 22mm at the pouch? How *long* should I make each strip, does that depend on arm length?


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Ok this might sound cruel but you can drown them tye a rope to the cage there lungs should fill up quick ive seen it done to squirrels before


----------



## mrcharly (Mar 24, 2015)

Drowning is not a quick way to kill something and can result in prosecution in the uk.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A mink is quite a bit smaller than a raccoon. However, mink are like cats ... pretty hard to kill. Accuracy will be the key to success.

To begin, have a look at Bill Hays' videos. The one in the following thread will answer a lot of questions for you:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41275-slingshot-knowledge-101/

As for the type of frame, that will depend on your personal preferences. Just have a look at various styles that people use. And you will find many templates here:

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/27-templates-support-topics/

Also, there are many vendors in Britain that sell good quality frames if you decide not to make your own.

You will want good velocity for hunting. Do not confuse velocity of ammo with draw weight. Harder to draw bands do not necessarily shoot faster. In general, a longer draw length will give you a higher velocity with less draw weight than using heavy bands with a short draw length. Many of us like a "floating" anchor, drawing back behind the shoulder.

You will need to decide on ammo and band material. Personally, I would advise about .45 caliber lead ball ... or perhaps .50 caliber steel ball. If you cannot find that, then use M8 hex nuts ... if you have lead readily available, fill the center of the hex nuts with lead to give them a bit more weight.

As for band material, about the best readily available stuff to use is latex exercise bands ... in particular, Theraband gold works very well. If you cannot get it locally, check out Gamekeeper John ... I think he sells TBG bands there in Great Britain. To begin with, your band length should be about 1/5 of your draw length. So if your draw length is 30 inches, try a band length of about 6 inches, pouch tie to fork tip. If your draw length is 40 inches, start with a band length of about 8 inches, and so on.

A good place to start for band dimensions would be here:

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

Of course you will have to modify the recommendations to suit your own circumstances.

There are so many variables, it is impossible to cover everything here. But hopefully, this will get you started. You might well benefit from reading through this thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

Again, these are all just suggestions for starting points. You will have to refine things to suit yourself.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

For a small animal its very quick but aint worth getting locked up for sorry man


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I agree with Charles, there are so many variables.. You need to get started before you jump to hunting.

Are mink anything like wild ferrets ? We got them here and trapping seems the easiest and most humane way.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

zippo said:


> I agree with Charles, there are so many variables.. You need to get started before you jump to hunting.
> 
> Are mink anything like wild ferrets ? We got them here and trapping seems the easiest and most humane way.


Just looked up the name of the "wild ferrets".. Its weasels, here we call them either wild ferret or snow ferret, are they anything like mink ?


----------



## mrcharly (Mar 24, 2015)

No mink are much bigger than a weasel, much stronger than a ferret. Semi aquatic and they have a scent gland that stinks to high heaven.


----------



## mrcharly (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh and only live capture traps are legal, so if I trap I still have the problem of killing it


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

mrcharly said:


> No mink are much bigger than a weasel, much stronger than a ferret. Semi aquatic and they have a scent gland that stinks to high heaven.


Im trying to get a perspective of the animal so i could further help you, the only form of mink i know is a coat.. Trying to see if its like anything i know..

Would you say its like a badger of a honey badger ?

From pics i can say its like a mongoose.. if it is then practice is the way.. you cant do any good without a headshot.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

When it cant move almost 100% of slingshot setups will take it down in the eye.. but you can snap the neck of the mink or hit it in the head with a pipe or a stick..



> Oh and only live capture traps are legal, so if I trap I still have the problem of killing it


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

mrcharly said:


> I should have been a bit clearer; neither a firearm nor an air rifle would be accepted in my household. It is daft but that's what it is.


keep an air gun on the boat or in your car


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Since you are in Britain, I am not sure whether you have the European mink or the American mink:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_mink

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_mink

In any case, they are larger than a weasel, but not as big as a badger ... I think of them as being about the size of a house cat.

With a slingshot, for sure you want to go for the head ... otherwise it will be pretty much a waste of time.

I am not fond of drowning as a way of dispatching trapped animals ... it strikes me as being a particularly unpleasant way to go. And mink are semi-aquatic, which means they will be able to stay under water longer than you might think. They are quite fierce, and their bite can be nasty. So getting them out of a cage to club them might be a serious problem. If it were me, I would shoot them ... but that is not open to you. You might try carbon monoxide ... put the cage in a plastic bag, and lead a hose from your car exhaust into the bag and tape the bag around the hose. Let the car run for a while and then leave it. I do not know how long it would take. It would be more humane to use helium (get a canister from a party store for blowing up balloons), but that is expensive. The helium does not cause a build up of carbon dioxide in the blood, and the animal will go unconscious very quickly without the panic that accompanies carbon dioxide build up. But you would want to leave it for 15 minutes or so to be sure the beast was dead. (This method is advocated by the Exit Society and similar societies that advocate the right to self termination.)

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

If it's "daft", then educate the poor girl! I'm thinking she must be quite the looker, yes? LoL...
Accuracy is a must, if you're to take mink with a sling; an investment of time & ammo, to be sure.. Find a sling that's comfortable, & a style of shooting that's even more so. Once you're proficient at consistently landing suitable ammo within a 1/2" (~13mm?) target, then you're good to go...

...just be sure you've really got it down before you have at em', especially if you think word might get back to the missus, or the law, if they're separable; a misplaced shot can cause an aweful lot of suffering...


----------



## flaco (Mar 5, 2015)

mrcharly said:


> No mink are much bigger than a weasel, much stronger than a ferret. Semi aquatic and they have a scent gland that stinks to high heaven.


In the description you forgot they make very desirable mink coats, my suggestion is to trap them like you mentioned and then call a local fur trapper that will gladly take them off your hands.


----------



## mrcharly (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you all for your patience and oodles of advice, it's been very helpful.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Doublebands with 3/4 inch stainless steel ball bearings can take out a mink on a headshot with no problem. I have done it. My friends dogs kept getting attacked by a pesty mink near the river on his property. Took care of it with np.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

It seems you must follow several regimines.

1. you can't use a pellet rifle or real rifle to dispatch the vermin.

2. you can't be there when the vermin enter your boat.

3. you have a permit for a live trap.

Can you take the live trap with the mink to someone who would buy it from you or give it to them? Whatever they do with the mink is not the object...you've ridded yourself of one each stinkin' mink.

Can you administer a rodent/rat poison to them via bait food around the warf or on board your vessel like rat poison? One is the same as the other in my book.

Do you know enough about electricity to put the business end of an electrical pair in bait and make a ground plate of metal so that the beastie would stand on the ground plate and complete an electrical circuit if he/she/it touches the bait? That might do one of two things. Dispatch the animal altogether or diminish his desire to return.

Just say to heck with it and set a trap to kill the rascals on the spot such as a No 5 trap. Adios Who would know?

If it were me I'd set rat poison about to solve the problem. It's less messy and you never really see the animal suffer or die nor does liberal wifey or curious mink police. They just diminish in population. Poison such as rat poison and other slow acting stomach poisons, depending on what it is may be slow acting however and the critters may live long enough to do more damage. Cyanide does the job in a minute or so...sodium cyanide or potassium cyanide both work about the same. You can get it at jewelry supply outlets, they use it to process gold and castings. Put a pinch in some bait and don't lick your fingers, use rubber or plastic disposable gloves or plastic bags to protect your hands. Cyanides are not toxic to skin, ingested it's lethal. If it were me and if I could get CN in your venue, I'd use it.

Charles suggested car exhaust but simple lack of oxygen in a closed container for a day will suffocate them. CO2 will put them to sleep and then suffocate them...drop a chunk of dry ice in a small enough container with the caged animal and it will cause a "go to sleep" concentration of CO2...and suffocate it if enough dry ice was used. Using an ounce of chloroform spilled on a small rag tossed into a small closed container with the cage will anesthetize them and you do the rest in your own way.


----------



## mrcharly (Mar 24, 2015)

Poison is absolutely banned for the same reason live traps are required; to ensure you only kill the target species. As for transporting it, would you transport a skunk?

I often see mink around and would rather shoot them when I see them than trap them.


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm in the UK. I know many people who use mk6 Fenns for mink. Set them in a tunnel. Job done. Then buy a catty anyway cos they're awesome lol.


----------



## mrcharly (Mar 24, 2015)

That's the trap I have.

I've been doing some research, it seems it is American Mink we have here (mostly blamed on idiots releasing them from fur farms but it was known that they also escaped of their own accord). That's ancient history anyway.

This is a really useful document on detecting, trapping and despatch https://www.gwct.org.uk/media/198255/gwct_mink_raft_guidelineshr2009.pdf

Experience has shown that an air pistol in contact with the skull is enough.

I want to kill the damn things without trapping (because trapping means driving out to check the trap every day.

The linked pdf has instructions for building a raft that uses clay to check if there are mink present. That's a damn good idea, and I might well do that.

Therabands ordered and some ring bolts bought to make a catapult.


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

It can't be the same trap mate. Fenns are lethal traps. Perfectly legal as far as far as I'm aware.


----------



## mrcharly (Mar 24, 2015)

ah - someone told me my trap was called a fenn 6. Seems they were wrong. I have one of these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/X-TRA-SHOCK-Galvenised-Double-Entry-30-Mink-Rat-Sqirrell-Trap-/121600302140?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c4ff15c3c

Really good value, the galvanizing is strong, no rust after over a year outside.


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

Nothing wrong with having a go at them with a catty anyway, I'd get some 12mm lead or lead filled M8 nuts. I use M8 for hunting, pretty much exclusively now but I'd definitely want the weight of some added lead for Mink and go for head shots only. They'll be a bit tougher than wood pigeons 
Can I ask where you bought the bands from as some pre made bandsets come with pouches not worth bothering with. What sort of catapult are you going to make?


----------



## mrcharly (Mar 24, 2015)

ebay - the pouch in the pic looked a bit thick but I can thin it a tad or replace.

I've had a watch of a bit of Bill's vid and the bands in line technique makes sense to me. Will make a ring slingshot attaching as shown here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40663-commando-band-attachment/?hl=ring

Not as aesthetically pleasing as all wood, but I can see that the rings and that attachment mechanism are more forgiving of variations in release.


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice one, you seem to know what your after and can't fault your reasoning. Have fun and let us know how it goes????


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Indeed ... seems you have made some sound decisions. Best of luck, and let us know how you get on.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

If "they" are so worried about poisoning another species (what's wrong with poisoning rats?) then a Fenns would also kill other species.

Just kill the little varmints and be done with it any way that works, and let the soccer moms and tree huggers take a hike. Nuff said on this thread, Fred. Perhaps I'm a bit too aggressive for too many laws and regs to bother me. As someone said, I've "got a way" about me. LOL (DILLIGAFF)


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Good stout bands that will throw heavy ammo will do the trick. 9/16 steel would be the lightest I would use. My slings throw 1/2oz lead sinkers (200gr), 5/8" steel (252gr) and 3/4oz lead sinkers (315gr) with enough power to turn that mink into a coat ! Heavy ammo listed, at a good speed (175-195+fps) and a head shot ... end of story !

wll


----------



## mrcharly (Mar 24, 2015)

Chuck, the other species that could be caught include otters, weasels and water voles. They all belong there and having them there is good. If there were more otters around we wouldn't have a mink problem.


----------



## Jacob Smalley (Mar 18, 2014)

Just the fact that you have a mink issue is crazy. I have never seen a mink in the wild. We dont have them in NC. If we did there would be an open season on them.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Charles said:


> You will want good velocity for hunting.
> Cheers ... Charles


Why?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > You will want good velocity for hunting.
> ...


Simply because low velocity with slingshot appropriate ammo is likely to just injure rather than kill, even with a head shot. Further, higher velocity will result in a flatter trajectory, which generally means you will be more accurate under the variables of a hunting situation. I am, frankly, amazed that you would ask.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Charles said:


> I am, frankly, amazed that you would ask.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Just wanted to your expert, hunting advice. Cheers


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Jacob Smalley said:


> Just the fact that you have a mink issue is crazy. I have never seen a mink in the wild. We dont have them in NC. If we did there would be an open season on them.


http://www.ncwildlife.org/Portals/0/Learning/documents/Profiles/Mink.pdf


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Chuck Daehler said:


> If "they" are so worried about poisoning another species (what's wrong with poisoning rats?) then a Fenns would also kill other species.
> 
> Just kill the little varmints and be done with it any way that works, and let the soccer moms and tree huggers take a hike. Nuff said on this thread, Fred. Perhaps I'm a bit too aggressive for too many laws and regs to bother me. As someone said, I've "got a way" about me. LOL (DILLIGAFF)


That would have been me, and it surely was not a compliment.


----------



## Jacob Smalley (Mar 18, 2014)

rockslinger said:


> Jacob Smalley said:
> 
> 
> > Just the fact that you have a mink issue is crazy. I have never seen a mink in the wild. We dont have them in NC. If we did there would be an open season on them.
> ...


I never knew they were around. I know a lot of hunters and trappers in NC and none of them have ever seen one. Must be endangered.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I sometimes have skunks that become a problem, and raccoons too.

I use different types of traps for the different animals; I think minks are most like skunks so I'll describe what I do when they become a problem...

The skunks are mainly a problem in spring, when the moms are out looking for a good place to build a hole and have babies.

I'll find a new skunk hole on the property someplace (usually near a deck or some other place easy to dig under).

What I do with the skunks is set up a trap made of large pvc plastic pipe that is sealed on one end.

The other end is open with a metal touchplate activated gate.

I put the open end toward the hole, and bait right up to the hole and back into the trap and on the touchplace.

It usually catches the skunk the first night, or a couple nights at most.

Then I drive a few miles away to release the skunk by just placing the trap on the ground and latching the metal door open; the skunk comes out shortly, usually looks back at me, then saunters away.

The skunks do not spray while inside the pvc pipe, no matter how much jostling around they encounter.

I called the fish and wildlife folks about catch and release and they recommended to me areas to release them; that's where I go.

They are areas far enough from people's homes that it's not just creating the same problem for others.

I'm sure the momma skunk probably very quickly builds a new hole and has her babies.

Anyway... the reason I recommend this...

Minks, like skunks, are nocturnal animals.

They are active in the middle of the night, at a time when I am not likely to be out wandering around with a slingshot in my hand.

Trap and release, or trap and shoot. Whichever you want to do and is legal in your area. As soon as you catch one, set the trap back up. If you can't check the trap(s) each morning then I'd recommend using repellents at all the places where the minks might come aboard. I think to plan for hunting a nocturnal pest animal to keep it away from your property is more an exercise in frustration than it is likely to be successful -- the animal has already done the damage when you come across it, and another is probably waiting to replace it if you happen to get lucky and shoot one. Also... if the animal is on your boat then a slingshot is going to cause damage to the boat also if it is powerful enough to dispatch the animal.


----------



## mrcharly (Mar 24, 2015)

American mink (at least when they are in the uk) definitely aren't nocturnal, they are very active during the day. Trap and release is not legal here, either, as they are an introduced pest species.

I want to shoot the mink on sight, hopefully before they get on the boat!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Mink are definitely nocturnal; most nocturnal animals like skunks and raccoons are frequently seen during the day but that doesn't mean most of their activity is during the day.

Your original post said you have successfully removed two mink by trapping them, starting after one boat was trashed, and that you don't go to the boat very frequently.

Certainly if it's legal then kill them with a slingshot if you want, but an organized hunt with dogs to root the mink out of their burrows at the waterline is a lot more likely to be successful than visiting the area once every few days and shooting a mink that you happen to see during daylight. Since the goal is to prevent damage to your boat, it just seems that once every few days shooting one you happen to see at the boat itself isn't likely to help! Maybe talk with mink hunters in the area and see if an organized hunt can be done in that area. If not, traps or repellent might be the best option. Once trapped, dispatch them any legal way you see fit. Anyway, best of luck with it!


----------



## mrcharly (Mar 24, 2015)

Just to make it clear, I live in the UK. A lot of your laws don't apply here, and we have laws that do apply that you don't have.

Why do you think mink are nocturnal? I've been around them quite a lot and they are active for the entire day, morning, midday, afternoon and evening. If they are also nocturnal then they don't sleep much.

The mink don't have burrows at the waterline, as far as I know they don't dig at all. Are you confusing them with otters?


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Not trying to be argumentative, and apologize if I came off that way.

I'm talking mostly from experience with the same animal in the U.S., and research done on them.

I understand that laws vary, that's why I suggested dispatching the animal in any legal way that's acceptable to you.

Some info about habitat and nocturnal behavior:

http://www.animalspot.net/american-mink.html

http://www.extension.org/pages/11335/mink#.VSU26PnF98E

http://www.animalinfo.org/species/carnivor/mustlutr.htm

People to contact about mink hunts in UK:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Minkhound_Packs_of_the_United_Kingdom

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?455334-Mink-hunting


----------



## mrcharly (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm still not convinced that mink are nocturnal. Like I said, they are active throughout the entire day here. It may be because of the habitat - steep riverbanks (10ft) that frequently flood, lots of livestock.

Hunting with hounds in the UK is just not really on, IMO. We don't have the open space or environment that makes it ok. Not a foot of riverbank around here doesn't belong to someone or isn't licensed to a fishing club (apart from my mooring). You'd be very hard put to find somewhere that doesn't have livestock around that will be spooked by a pack of hounds.

There is a reason why good quality traps are easy to get and very cheap. It is either shoot or trap.


----------

